# Wax for red car



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

What is the best wax for red car I got bouncers sherbert fizz at moment But would like to try something new


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

Cheap and cheerful: Butter Wet Wax


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Vics concours or pinnacle souveran. Wolfgang fuzion. Either of them is all you'll need.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Depends what you are wanting from it ? for looks pinnacle Souveran is still up there but durability not the best .... Lots of other waxes out there from dodo, odk, detailed online, waxplanet ...and others


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Some great waxes out there but even the manufacturers admit one wax is as good as another when it comes to colour. I believe waxes 'for light coloured cars' or 'dark coloured cars' as a bit of a marketing ploy.
The amount of pigment added to a wax is unlikely to offer any benefit to the colour of the paint.

Harry


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Autoglanz Ceara put it on the wife's cherry red fiesta and it was amazing
Cheap too
https://auto-glanz.co.uk/wax/ceara.html

See post #6 and link to Ceara topped off with Adams
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5508777#post5508777


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

westerman said:


> Some great waxes out there but even the manufacturers admit one wax is as good as another when it comes to colour. I believe waxes 'for light coloured cars' or 'dark coloured cars' as a bit of a marketing ploy.
> The amount of pigment added to a wax is unlikely to offer any benefit to the colour of the paint.
> 
> Harry


I'd love to know these manufactures that admit one wax is as good as another when it comes to colour. care to name them. 
waxes that are for light coloured or dark coloured cars dont usually contain pigment. its colour charged waxes that contain pigments and dodo did a great thread on here proving they work.


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Simple wax armour look stunning on my imola red bmw


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Fireball Fusion... I have a 85% full pot for sale on here 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

Brian1612 said:


> Fireball Fusion... I have a 85% full pot for sale on here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much and looks stunning 😀


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

bencossie25 said:


> How much and looks stunning


Check the sales post. Would accept £72 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Obsession wax Evolution rose edition is what you need :thumb:

https://www.obsessionwax.com/evolution-rose-edition-for-warm-colours/


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Another vote for Victoria Concours Red here :thumb:
https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/victoria-wax-3oz-concours-wax


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Check some of my old threads

Plenty on red

Odk glamour, auto finesse illusion and zymol glasur are my favourites


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

cheekymonkey said:


> I'd love to know these manufactures that admit one wax is as good as another when it comes to colour. care to name them.
> waxes that are for light coloured or dark coloured cars dont usually contain pigment. its colour charged waxes that contain pigments and dodo did a great thread on here proving they work.


Hi Cheeky' perhaps if you take a look at this?
It's mainly an admission their light and dark coloured paint waxes are not too dissimilar. Maybe I got that mixed up with the 'colour' aspect but new I'd seen something on the subject.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AutoDetailing/comments/8co6hv

Harry


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

ODK envious is one I'd recommend, it's not cheap but a little goes a long way, it's also super easy to apply and remove and looks awesome when done.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

westerman said:


> Hi Cheeky' perhaps if you take a look at this?
> It's mainly an admission their light and dark coloured paint waxes are not too dissimilar. Maybe I got that mixed up with the 'colour' aspect but new I'd seen something on the subject.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Harry, for a start thats only 1 manufacturer to be fair, and similar isnt the same as identical, of cause a lot of the ingredients are the same its the little changes that make the difference. fusso is a mass produced sealant made with a main point of being cheap. A quality wax produced with a main point of bringing out the best in the paint it is being used on is totally different.
that link is more to do with that 1 company more than the industry itself.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Hello Ben

I have a sample of Rosso made by Mitchell & King that I got given to me when I purchased the Forum Edition Wax within the Brooklands kit.
I have not used it as I have a blue car.
You can have it on me buddy if you want it.
This is it ------

https://www.mitchellandking.com/products/car-wax-for-red-cars

It should cover 1 whole car. If any good to you then pm me your name and address and I will post this out to you on Monday.

Mark


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

cheekymonkey said:


> Hi Harry, for a start thats only 1 manufacturer to be fair, and similar isnt the same as identical, of cause a lot of the ingredients are the same its the little changes that make the difference. fusso is a mass produced sealant made with a main point of being cheap. A quality wax produced with a main point of bringing out the best in the paint it is being used on is totally different.
> that link is more to do with that 1 company more than the industry itself.


Hi Mate, it was that link that was in my mind when I made my comment and I did think I'd seen other similar comments from other manufacturers but haven't found them. It's not unusual for my mind to go off on one these days:lol:

Thanks for putting me straight :thumb:

Harry


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

brooklandsracer said:


> Hello Ben
> 
> I have a sample of Rosso made by Mitchell & King that I got given to me when I purchased the Forum Edition Wax within the Brooklands kit.
> I have not used it as I have a blue car.
> ...


Good Karma :thumb:


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

brooklandsracer said:


> Hello Ben
> 
> I have a sample of Rosso made by Mitchell & King that I got given to me when I purchased the Forum Edition Wax within the Brooklands kit.
> I have not used it as I have a blue car.
> ...


Have pm'd you


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

bencossie25 said:


> Have pm'd you


Hi Ben please read what I wrote in post 18 again as all you have replied in your pm is----

" Hi mate thanks for your kind offer I think you helped me before with slims points"

This was all you wrote and not much help really.

Mark


----------

